

Sensible TableView: A breakthrough in iOS table view development. - tarekskr
http://sensiblecocoa.com/buy-now.html

======
leon_
Ehm, I don't see a "breakthrough". You can add any control/view to a
UITableViewCell.

Or am I missing something?

~~~
tarekskr
Hi Leon, thanks a lot for your comment!

The breakthrough is that STV will automatically bind this added control to one
of your object's properties. Have you watched the video tutorials? (Core Data
video tutorial for example: [http://www.sensiblecocoa.com/video-
tutorials/watch/7/coredat...](http://www.sensiblecocoa.com/video-
tutorials/watch/7/coredata-integration.html))

This scheme has enabled our customers to cut their development time by one
tenth in some cases. You can see some of our customer testimonials here:
<http://www.sensiblecocoa.com/buy-now.html>

Thanks again!

